# Elgin Robin Tankless



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2015)

A fairly nice bike minus tank. Looks like at least on CABEr already tried to get buyer to end early! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-193...452732?hash=item567e7f32bc:g:wScAAOSwLzdWTM5Z


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2015)

Even without the very pricey zeppelin tank, it's a beautiful bike. I love it, looks like many others to too.


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Already at $2000.00 with six days to go.... Someone must have the tank.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever understand why people bid early


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Back when you could see who was bidding, they did it to look like big shots. Marking there territory. Now I just don't get it.  



rustjunkie said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand why people bid early View attachment 252019


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks like a nice Christmas for davidf269...and of course the winner of the bike.
I'd be all over this if I didn't already have a Robin as it's all there and in good original paint.
I expect this to go strong when all said and done.
Chris (not the BIN Chris)


----------



## slick (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad im still the high bidder!! 

I wish.........

I was going to try. But not now.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 19, 2015)

Great looking bike but I agree, bidding early and jacking up the price is just stupid. I prefer the watch and bid strong at the last few minutes method. 

If you want to be a gorilla and pound your chest on day one of a six day auction, go for it if it make you happy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I just hope whoever gets it either has a real tank or takes the time to find a real tank. At the current bid there is still room to buy a real tank and not be upside down. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Nov 19, 2015)

Shawn, with a real tank (not glass), what is this thing worth (say the paint comes close to matching)?

Ken



Freqman1 said:


> I just hope whoever gets it either has a real tank or takes the time to find a real tank. At the current bid there is still room to buy a real tank and not be upside down. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 21, 2015)

Guys if you want to here a great story to this bike.  
I'm 95% sure this bike showed up on a Ohio craigslist listing just recently .
Posted for 5 hours. My eyes almost popped out of my head.  
I emailed and bike sold 45 minutes after posted buyer said. 
He cleans out out barns. Posted this bike for " first $100 takes its " 
I met with Bri "Bricycle " to pick up a few items and was telling him the story . 
What a deal !!!
If this is not the bike you may see another appear very soon .


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 21, 2015)

The bike posted in Ohio but was sold in Fort Wayne Indiana. 1 hr from battle creek michigan. Where it is selling from now.  
Great chance this was the $100 seller / deal of the century.    Lol.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2015)

God I would have freaked out to see that bike listed as first $100 takes it.  There can't be too many left not in the hands of collectors.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand why people bid early View attachment 252019




I'll tell you why I SHOULD (...but still don't...   )

With $2K plus now on bid, this seller will be much less susceptible to some smooth-talker  cooing "end the auction now and I'll pay you $1500" or whatever...  This happens to me ALL THE TIME, as recently as 2 days ago.  :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> Guys if you want to here a great story to this bike.
> I'm 95% sure this bike showed up on a Ohio craigslist listing just recently .
> Posted for 5 hours. My eyes almost popped out of my head.
> I emailed and bike sold 45 minutes after posted buyer said.
> ...




yea, we always talk about ladies, I mean BIKES we could have had.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> I'll tell you why I SHOULD (...but still don't...   )
> 
> With $2K plus now on bid, this seller will be much less susceptible to some smooth-talker  cooing "end the auction now and I'll pay you $1500" or whatever...  This happens to me ALL THE TIME, as recently as 2 days ago.  :eek:




I usually send a message to the seller telling them I and other people will be bidding in the last few seconds so please don't end the listing early.


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2015)

Six hours to go!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2015)

Tick...tock...tick...tock.....3min to go.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

lol....I'm waiting for the fireworks!   2 minutes


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

Mike, you should of came over.  We could of had a BBQ and watched the count down on the big screen!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2015)

$3527.50! I was so thinking $3500


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 25, 2015)

I went big, but not big enough... Nobody wanted this bike more than me though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations to the new owner! Can't wait to see it with a tank


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 25, 2015)

So who got it?  lol


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2015)

I watched the last three minutes to the end. Very special bike, hope a member here won it.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

It's going to Cali!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 25, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> It's going to Cali!





Gee, there's a news flash.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2015)

Someone in Cali is pounding their chest now


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 25, 2015)

If the winning bidder has a tank in this color, they got a fantastic deal on this bike... and if not, still a good investment as I have seen these tanks bring 1K and total cost when available, the buyer would be substantially under what a complete Robin would sell for.
This is really a great scenario for someone with some patience to come out well.
Congrats!
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

Just messing.  But I'm sure it will end up here eventually.  :o


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2015)

So all the hub-bub is over??? Who got it!?!?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> So all the hub-bub is over??? Who got it!?!?




 I was the underbidder. The bummer is, that I've got an exact matching condition original paint tank.
I prefer the larger frame 38 model, so I was a little hesitant to go with the small frame bike, and I guess that was a mistake.
Fortunately, I've got a super nice 38, but the condition of the tank matched the ebay bike perfectly.
It will be a shame if that bike doesn't get mated with an original paint tank. It deserves it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh man! Marty! Oh well, you will find it one day.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought you might go after it. I thought of you as soon as I saw that bike. Oh well maybe the new owner already has a tank. If not they could be in for a long wait! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought you might go after it. I thought of you as soon as I saw that bike. Oh well maybe the new owner already has a tank. If not they could be in for a long wait! V/r Shawn




 Thanks, Shawn.
 I heard the the new owner has the black tank from that project bike that got parted out a couple of months ago. I bought the speedo console from that bike, and was planning on using it on this bike if I had won it.
Oh, well! At least it will get the tank from that bike. Too bad its a Black & Ivory tank.
I'm sure it can be faux'd in effectively.


----------



## John (Nov 26, 2015)

That tank is the wrong year, the early year frames did not have a bracket at the bottom of the tank. But who knows that anyway.


----------



## John (Nov 26, 2015)

Only the hole for the light wires or at least mine has no bracket.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 26, 2015)

My '36 has no lower tank bracket either...I can see why Westfield added it though as the zeppelin has a fair amount of lateral sway.
Went back to look at this bike and what strikes me the most are the condition of the fenders, just remarkable considering how frail and subject to damage they are.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah they are so damn thin. I also noticed that the pinchwelt had to be removed to stamp the fender for the embossed design/peak. You will usually find a crack where the pinchwelt ends. Bad design.


----------

